# Télétravail salarié : impots et frais réels



## ccciolll (17 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Le temps de faire la déclaration de revenus approche

depuis le 1er mai 2013, je télétravaille pour la majorité de mon temps de travail. Toujours pour le même employeur, même nombre d'heures, même salaire.

Jusqu'ici, les frais réels étaient relativement "simples". Un barème kilométrique, le coût d'un repas maison, tout ça on le trouve aisément sur leur site (des impôts).

Mais là, pour le télétravail, c'est encore un peu le désert.

Alors pour ma conso d'électricité, pas difficile, je prendrai les valeurs officielles de KwH du mac, des écrans et du routeur, plusune ampoule et je multiplie le tout par le nb d'heures travaillées à domicile. Fastoche. Enfin, fastoche, ça me donne le nombre de KwH consommés sur l'année, mais est-ce que je compte ensuite au tarif de mon fournisseur d'électricité ou à celui du tarif de base EDF ? Concrètement, quand je paye, c'est au prix de mon fournisseur d'électricité donc ça me parait justifié.

Ensuite, partie plus délicate, le loyer et le chauffage. Étant propriétaire de mon logement, je n'ai pas trop d'idée de sa valeur locative. J'ai dû consacrer 4 m2 environ (à la grosse) dans ma chambre pour mon activité professionnelle (je n'avais pas d'autre pièce disponible, c'est une petite maison). Y-a-t'il une procédure spécifique pour estimer le "loyer" de cet espace perdu pour mon usage personnel ? Peut-être sur la base de la taxe foncière ?
Et pour la chauffage, ça me paraît encore plus délicat. Compter juste le prorata du nombre de m2 occupés par rapport au nombre de m2 total, et multiplier le tout par mes dépenses de gaz de l'année, ce serait faux.
Déjà parce que le gaz sert aussi à chauffer l'eau (mais on peut estimer à peu près la conso de gaz "chauffage" en regardant la conso des mois sans chauffe) et ensuite parce que du fait que je restais à la maison en permanence, forcément je chauffais davantage (j'ai modifié les heures et surtout les minimums du programmateur hebdomadaire, et le thermostat du radiateur de la pièce concernée.)

Bref, pour tout ça, je suis un peu dans le flou. Je sais bien qu'on n'est pas sur un forum de juristes, mais je pense que par contre il dont bien y avoir qqes télétravailleurs salariés par ici, et certains peut-être depuis plusieurs années qui pourraient me dire comment ils ont procédé.


----------



## OlivierMarly (18 Avril 2014)

si tu es salarié; le fisc applique une décote forfaitaire de tes revenus pour tes frais. Si tes frais sont supérieurs, tu peux alors avoir intérêt à les calculer au réel. Dans ce cas:

garder tous les justificatifs: factures... (pas sur que le caviar soit déductible à 100%)
pour le loyer: prendre la valeur locative globale du bien immobilier et appliquer un prorata pour la surface occupée par le boulot (exemple: valeur locative de la maison= 1000/ 100M2, si tu occupes 4M2, tu pourras appliquer 4% de 1000= 40). Tu trouveras la valeur locative de ta commune à la mairie ou auprès de la CAF.
Attention: en cas de contrôle, tout justificatif manquant annule la déduction. 
Il faut donc avoir:
convention signée avec l'employeur sur laquelle doit figurer le matériel nécessaire (wifi, routeur, imprimante...) fourni par la boite.
Le remboursement de la surface occupée (4M2), du téléphone...
Le temps de travail à domicile
Bref, cela devient une annexe au contrat de travail. En cas de manque, j'ai bien peur qu'il ne faille repartir à la première option (déduction forfaitaire).


----------



## ccciolll (18 Avril 2014)

L'abattement de 10 % a toujours été bien en dessous de mes frais réels qui dépassent les 20 % de mon salaire depuis le premier déménagement de ma boîte en 2004 pour une zone industrielle mal desservie à 12 km de chez moi (avant ce premier déménagement, je pouvais y aller à vélo).
Donc je prends les frais réels (même si, à vrai dire, je pense que je resterai non imposable même avec les 10 %, mais comme ça affecte aussi le revenu fiscal de référence, autant le faire).
Pour cette année 2013, rien qu'avec mes frais réels de janvier à avril (avant le déménagement, donc quand j'utilisais encore la voiture pour y aller et que je devais manger sur place) je suis déjà au -dessus de 10%, donc ça vaut encore la peine de les calculer. En 2014, par contre, les 10% conviendront peut-être mieux car il est évident que mes frais baissent considérablement du fait du télétravail.

Je n'avais pas pensé qu'il faudrait un contrat indiquant le matériel utilisé, en effet, c'est une bonne idée.
Pour la surface occupée, tu écris "le remboursement de la surface occupée". Mais mon employeur ne me rembourse pas la surface occupée, et s'il le faisait elle n'aurait pas lieu de figurer dans mes frais réels. Qu'as tu voulu dire par là ?
Le téléphone et internet sont pris en charge directement (mon employeur m'a fait installer une ligne supplémentaire)


----------



## OlivierMarly (18 Avril 2014)

ce n'est pas une obligation mais ça se fait. Dans la mesure où ton employeur "occupes" ton espace perso, il peut payer une quote part.

Ceci dit, il prend déjà en charge ton tél et internet que tu utilises (j'imagine) aussi à titre perso.

Il faut une annexe à ton contrat, que se passerait il en cas de pépin? Son assurance te couvrirait elle? Que se passerait il si du jour au lendemain il te demande de revenir tous les jours dans ses murs? 

Je sais que c'est procédurier mais malheureusement; tu sais avec qui tu bosses aujourd'hui mais demain? Si la boite change de patron?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Je sais que c'est procédurier mais malheureusement; tu sais avec qui tu bosses aujourd'hui mais demain? Si la boite change de patron?


Si la boite change de patron (pas de directeur) ce contrat ou son avenant sont renégocier, enfin il me semble que ce serait plus prudent


----------



## OlivierMarly (19 Avril 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Si la boite change de patron (pas de directeur) ce contrat ou son avenant sont renégocier, enfin il me semble que ce serait plus prudent



ben non. Un salarié d'une boite rachetée n'a pas a signer quoique ce soit. L'acheteur achète le fond avec ses emplois. C'est d'ailleurs une loi. Le contrat est donc de fait transféré en l'état, avec ses annexes, conditions, durée...

C'est d'ailleurs une des raisons pour lesquelles les boites "restructurent" avant la vente, d'une part ça "revalorise" le fond et ça évite à l'acheteur d'avoir à le faire et de réclamer des baisses conséquentes sur la transaction.


----------

